# Cloak Black/Burgundy Finished - Pics



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

OK, you guys might be getting bored with me posting pictures... but I'm having so much fun making these. I love my hobby.

The black is microsuede; the lining a medium-heavy weight burgundy satin and a metal clasp.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Now I need to figure out what to make next.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I've got an idea....


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Absolutely LOVE that one Ms W!.... Looking pretty sweet!


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

EXCELLENT WORK Kellie!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Keep on Keepin' on gal! Love your posts. I can easily imagine you giving tips on this forum. Kinda like the dear Abby of hautwear.


----------



## NATUREPIXIE (Jan 15, 2007)

Love it!!!!!!!!!!!!! Great work MW......


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I never get bored looking at your work. But if I may be so bold as to ask if you would take pictures in different rooms. I also love seeing your beautiful house.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Looks great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
even without holes and rips and tattered edges!!!!


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

You should go pro! Ebay baby!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks so much everybody!! 

I started my next project; this one is a late 18th century gown which will be done in gray colours.... the pattern is cut, so I need to start laying it out...


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Ms. Wicked said:


> Thanks so much everybody!!
> 
> I started my next project; this one is a late 18th century gown which will be done in gray colours.... the pattern is cut, so I need to start laying it out...


That sounds really difficult! Can't wait to see it. I've got to find those three patterns I bought on ebay to show you. (they're stuffed somewhere in with my props). One was a cloak, but you make it out of satin (nightmare, I know!) and then you ruffle the whole thing. It's over the top, and I'm frightened to do it! I'll find them today and once you look at it, maybe you can give me a difficulty rating from one to ten and advise me on weather I should try it or not!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

ghostie said:


> That sounds really difficult! Can't wait to see it. I've got to find those three patterns I bought on ebay to show you. (they're stuffed somewhere in with my props). One was a cloak, but you make it out of satin (nightmare, I know!) and then you ruffle the whole thing. It's over the top, and I'm frightened to do it! I'll find them today and once you look at it, maybe you can give me a difficulty rating from one to ten and advise me on weather I should try it or not!


Is it something like the red lining on the cape to the left of this pattern?

When you dig out your patterns, pm me and I'll be happy to help if I can. Do you have any experience sewing or is this a first time project?

http://cgi.ebay.ca/McCall-s-Costume...ryZ11801QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Have you thought about selling these? Very nice work!


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Ms. Wicked said:


> Is it something like the red lining on the cape to the left of this pattern?
> 
> When you dig out your patterns, pm me and I'll be happy to help if I can. Do you have any experience sewing or is this a first time project?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/McCall-s-Costume...ryZ11801QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem


Yes, similar. I'll have to take a digi-pic of it since I no longer have a bloody scanner...I have done three king sized quilts, but that was just sewing in a straight line! A few sundresses. Easy stuff. I'll go look for them now...


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

PMing ya...


----------

